# Reverse issues in my 02 Jetta GLS automatic 1.8t



## vrose23 (Aug 14, 2012)

I purchased my Jetta a few months ago. The second day I bought it I had the buy here pay here shop that I purchased it from use their "30 day promise to pay" due to the reverse not working. Naturally I was given the run around. It did go to a local transmission shop and the sealed fluid unit was bled and refilled. They also disassembled the trany and reassembled stating they pressure tested everything. It worked great for about a 2 weeks after getting it back from the shop. Then I had some other issues with it (replaced valve cover gasket, changed the oil, air intake hoses and O2 sensor because the check engine light came on and upon shop diagnosing it codes p0411, p0753, p0746, and p0743 were present. Mechanic fixed all problems relating to codes but the p0411 still pops up. Figured new hoses couldn't hurt anyway since fuel line and secondary air intake were cracked/dry rotted.) The mechanic I prefer to use and suggested I replace that secondary air pump in the near future. It sounds pricey so it's on my christmas wish list. :laugh: 
Now this reverse is sticking. I can put it in reverse and it won't engage. It's just like sitting in neutral. I have to switch it to neutral and physically push it backwards. Sometimes the reverse does work. But not all the time. Sometimes it will idle then jerk back, other times it works fine, but it doesn't work 90% of the time. Very very very frustrating. I bought a book from discount auto about the car. Trying to educate myself since I am a female I dont want to be taken on a financially draining not so joyous ride. The shop that did the trany work warrantied it for 3 months starting June 1, 2012. I brought it back to that shop since it is still under warranty and told them I'm still having reverse problems. They ordered some stuff (fluid) that said should work and put it in my car stating it would free up any sticking valves and keep it from sticking once it works it's way through in a few days to a week. Well, weeks later problem still exists with a vengeance. I've called the shop and they won't return my calls. Called the dealership I got the car from and told them I want it fixes correctly this time since I'm still under the trany shops warranty. Waiting to hear something back and getting disheartened and frustrated in the meantime. I'm attaching all known info I have kept on the car since purchasing it. Can someone please please please help and offer some professional insight so I can print something out and show the shop what the real problem is and how to fix it for good this time?? Thanks. I'm at my wits end here. 

2002 Volkswagen Jetta GLS 1.8T
Auto transmission- holds 5.6 qts trany fluid. Fluid #G052990A2
Vin# 3VWSE69M52M041059

*Parts needed*
-Waste gate actuator
-boost pressure control valve
-mass airflow selonoid
-driver side cv joint (boot is torn all the way up)

*work done so far since purchase*
Changed oil May 8th 2012
-New trany fluid flushed/added 3qts. May 8th 2012
-transmission seal replaced-disassembled trany May 30th 2012*
3 month warranty from 6/1/2012
- replaced hoses for fuel line and secondary air flow hose 6/11/2012
-replaced o2 sensor (downstream cat) and brake booster valve/hose 6/18/2012
8/2/2011- added 1 unit/can of platinum muscle to transmission


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have they changed the valve body? That is a common failure part. 

Though once you start losing gears, the trans is usually on its way out. Nothing you can really do. The VW autos suck. And I see an additive was added...not a good idea on these guys. They are failure prone enough but additives really don't help the problem. 

If you can't drive stick, then you need to not buy VW. Their autos are a real weak point. Their manual transmissions are stout though and easy to learn on, IMO. You can swap a manual into an auto. Just something to think about.


----------



## vrose23 (Aug 14, 2012)

my bad.. I meant to state it's an automatic transmission.. I'm sorry.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Oh I know its an auto. It says so in your thread title  I was completely talking about an auto. Were you confused by my last statement? I probably should have said that if you need to have an auto, then don't buy a VW.


----------



## vrose23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Rockerchick.  I'm stuck with the car. Already invested at least half the NADA value in it. I was wondering if replacing the trany sensors would help? Any suggestions welcome and greatly appreciated. This reverse sticking problem is a real pain in my butt. :banghead:


----------



## vrose23 (Aug 14, 2012)

*No trany codes showing*

Sitting at VW dealership now. They told me it is the trany due to no reverse and slight shifting issues but no codes are showing. The only way they could tell would be a new unit installed. Ugh!! Wth should I do??


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if you need a new trans. Failure is very common, and pretty much inevitable. There is a chance it could be the valve body, but these transmissions can also be hard to troubleshoot.


----------



## vrose23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny you mentioned the possibility of it being the valve body because that's what the trany shop who warranties my previous work just told me he thinks is the culprit too.


----------



## vrose23 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Please help!*

Update: Had local VW service dept run a diagnostic on the car. They didn't check my trany fluid.  I actually changed the oil in the car the day I bought it. I wish they had checked all fluids, especially the trany fluid. The service dept man at VW told me they couldn't check it since the car wasn't cooled off enough and it would have to sit for hours beforehand. I got a few repairs at no cost due to recalls (brake light switch and ignition coils). The diagnostic results are: MIL is caused by air pump ($718.71 plus tax), right drive axle ($753.73 plus tax), left outer cv boot ($278.60 plus tax), vac tank ($105.93 plus tax), vehicle has internal transmission issues part ($4954.89 labor $843.57= 5797.57 plus tax). Yes I about s*** my pants! Altogether that's more than the price of the car!!! I have a mechanic that is trustworthy with a respectable shop and just replaced my valve cover gasket for $120.00 and has agreed to replace the drive axle for $200.00. Thankful for that. I'm a little freaked out about the trany and air pump. If the trany shop that warrantied my trany doesnt repair it correctly (he just fired his builder and is currently looking to hire another one ASAP) by my warranty end date Sept. 1st, all hell is going to break loose. The car dealership where I purchased the car paid this trany shop to fix it right after I bought the car on May 7th. The car was sold to me "as is" BUT they were aware of the reverse problems with it so they gave me a "30 day Promise to Pay" for the transmission/reverse. On May 8th the dealership had to tow my car to their facility since the reverse wasn't working. Upon them towing the car I had a note taped to the steering wheel stating the trany fluid part # is specific to this car and cannot take universal trany fluid. I also wrote that I wanted copies of original receipts for all parts & labor. Later that day they called and told me I could come pick it up. I got a handwritten receipt from the dealer showing they added 3qts of the trany fluid and checked for leaks (fluid part #written on receipt I specified) and to return in 2-3 days for follow-up. However, the reverse was still sticking so I had the car back for to the dealership within days following. I spend the rest of the month in limbo not knowing. I was told they "thought" it was the tcm. But then later told they installed it then returned it because that wasn't the problem. Then I found out by calling the dealership my car was at a local transmission shop and they were doing a "disassemble trans/reseal". The car dealer loaned me a loaner car for the meantime while my car was in the shop. I picked up my car June 1st and requested a reciept from the dealership. Then I went to the trany shop and got a copy of a receipt from them as well. Both receipts said "warranty good for 3 months starting 6/1/2012". The trany shop receipt also said "unlimited miles". I've had my car back at the trany shop a handful of times since I got it back because the reverse issues still existed. I called the trany shop for over a week before they finally returned my call and left me a voicemail stating to bring it back ASAP but they had just fired their builder so couldn't guarantee when it would be fixed. I've asked the dealership to send it for repairs to another shop or preferably VW service dept. they refused and refused to give me a loaner if it had to sit at this shop for repairs til an unknown time. The shops warranty is nontransferable and the dealer doesn't want to foot the bill to another repair shop. I'm frustrated to say the least. I spoke with a lawyer this past Wednesday (August 15) for a consultation and he said anything under 5000 is small claims court (note, this meeting was before the VW diagnostic I had done yesterday, which he advised me to do). He said I do have a good case but unless I can afford his hourly rate of $250 (which I can't but told him I could pay him out of the settlement recieved if we won the case) he can't work for free on this case at this time. He told me he would advise me for half hour sessions of nearly $90.00 from behind the scenes as to what to do. He also read my dealership contract and said I must write a letter to the credit finance company, the dealership, and trany shop stating my problems plus keep a copy for myself noted when all was mailed out. He said there's an arbitration clause stating I must give written dispute notice and a reasonable oppurtunity, not less than 30 days to resolve the dispute. I wrote a letter and have it typed up. I wish I could find an attorney in my area of Lakeland, or even surrounding areas like Orlando and Tampa to take this case and helpe out. I want a new transmission and punitive damages for the pain, suffering, time and work lost while dealing with an unreliable car that wasn't fixed correctly as promised. Can anyone help? Know anyone that c I really don't want to give the car up because I've already invested so much $$ in it already. I'm drained from this experience and unfortunately I will never purchase another VW again unless it's brand new off the showroom floor at a certified VW dealership.


----------



## miron (Aug 27, 2012)

*No Reverse*

I asume you have the 01M transmission?One thing you should check is the trans fluid level.You had trans flush / fill but not many shops know how the check fluid level.Temp of fluid should be 95 - 105 F,remove trans drain plug only while running engine.If small amount of fluid comes out you are OK.If not, you could have to add more,you will have to learn the whole procedure for that.Not having the correct amount of fluid can cause reverse issues.If it is the valve body that is giving you trouble ,it can be replaced with the transmission still in the car.


----------

